# Fixed at 6 months



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello, our vet has advised getting our male fixed in a couple of weeks, he will be 25 weeks at this time. 
He doesn't have any behaviour problems, only humps his pillow occasionally, I think it only needs to be done to prevent any accidental pregnancies in the future.... 
What about Stanley will thus change, if anything? 
Our vets advise was the sooner the better as he was starting to go into his teenage years.....
What are your thoughts? Does it matter in the end? I'm feeling very nervous about it


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Interesting, my vet advised to wait and if there are no reasons/behaviour issues to not do it. If possible, to wait at least a year. 
Would be interesting to see what others say!


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> Interesting, my vet advised to wait and if there are no reasons/behaviour issues to not do it. If possible, to wait at least a year.
> Would be interesting to see what others say!


I did question that but he said neutering doesn't always correct behaviours that shouldn't be a reason to get them fixed. It's hard finding info online because it's always contradictory.
Stanley's still quite jumpy, especially around my kids, not to bite- he's only playing- but I am scared of it worsening the behaviour anything. Ohhhh puppies are such hard work. 🤣🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

I have a mini cockapoo. Vet advised to neuter at one year. Bigger dogs should wait a little longer to be sure they've done all their growing. I've read that dogs can smell a female in heat up to three miles away, and in this case, even the most loving, loyal, affectionate guy will be off like a shot, single-minded. The idea of my little guy running off, getting lost, getting hit by a car because we hadn't had him neutered was unthinkable to me. In addition to being a responsible owner, preventing pregnancies and such, I wanted to remove any incentive for my dog to try to run off. His personality hasn't changed an iota and now I only have to worry about him chasing bunnies and squirrels.


----------

